# Carpet Cleaning Companies



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Has anyone ever had their carpets cleaned by companies such as Chemdry etc.

Our lounge/diner carpet is in a desperate need of a clean -beige carpets and a child do not mix !!!  

Just wondered if someone could give me some idea what they charge etc or have any recommendations

Need to do something before number 2 arrives

We have got a VAX carpet cleaner but think it has gone beyond that stage


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

We have ours done by a local company called carpet doctor and my cream carpets come up like new 

It might be worth ringing around a couple of local companies to you and asking on their prices . I know one near us was recently doing some offers and they said they would do our lounge and hall for £17 which I thought was good 

x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

When we moved into our house 3 years ago I got the lounge, dining room, stairs, upstairs landing and 3 bedrooms done and paid £60 in total which I thought was excellent. Have you tried posting on your local netmums website for recommendations as that's where I found the company I used from?

Chux xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Moom I have a local guy who will do them for you, he is fab & very reasonable, we used to use him at the letting agency & he also did the carpets in the rented house we had. This weekend he is doing the carpet at work too!

PM me & I'll let you have his number

x


----------

